# Como conectar transformador a la red de 220??



## thenot (Ene 6, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro!

Quería hacer una consulta sobre un transformador que me regalaron y dado que no tengo mucho conocimiento en esto, prefiero preguntar y no hacerlas las cosas mediante prueba y ensayo ya que estoy trabajando con 220 V.
Buena el asunto es el siguiente: el transformador era de una lampara de escritorio que usaba lamparas de 12 volts hasta 50 Watts (información que se encuentra en el transformador) que con lo que e aprendido en el foro debiese dar 4 amperes (si estoy mal en esto, díganmelo altiro y el tema esta resuelto). El primario de este transformador tiene 3 cables, los cuales están nombrados con 0 Volts, 185 Volts y 230 Volts, y en el secundario 2 cables de la salida de 12 volts. 
Ahora la consulta es.... como conecto el primario a los 220 Volts??? Según quien me lo regalo (y lo que logre captarle) estaba así conectado:

En donde me dijo que el switch en un lado prendía la luz mas que en el otro.
Estará bien esto?? como dice 185 el central me da cosa conectarlo a los 220 y al amigo este no le creo mucho lo que me dice, por que no sabe ni poner un interruptor para prender y apagar una lampara.
Yo lo conecte a red con un cable en 0 Volts y el otro en 230 Volts, y me da los 12 Volts a la salida, pero ni cerca de entregar 4 amperes (siga leyendo para entender por que). Lo quiero para hacer una alarma, el amplificador es para auto (12 Volts, 20 Watts) con bocina (con los que gritan en la calle por lo menos en Chile) y este amplificador trae una sirena incorporada así que preciso para lo que necesito. La cosa es que conecte este amplificador al mechero del auto y con un voltaje de 12 volts me consume 1,6 Amperes, pero al conectarlo al transformador este solo me consume 1,3 amperes y el sonido no es igual, como que se "chupa" por ello es que supongo que el transformador no esta ni cerca de entregar los 4 amperes, ya que si lo conecto a una fuente variable que tengo de 2 amperes (comercial) el amplificador me consume los mismos 1,6 amperes y el sonido es igual a si lo conectara al mechero del auto (no me digan que use esa fuente entonces). La cosa es que me da a suponer que los 50 Watts los obtendré al usar la linea de 185 Volts, es así? o sera aun menor la intensidad? Y......... sera cosa de llegar y conectar la linea de 0-185 volts a 220 Volts como dice quien me lo regalo? o si lo hago se echara a perder el transformador o saltare lejos por los aires, ya que se conecta de otra forma o simplemente esa linea no se usa en 220 volts??? 
Bueno esa mi consulta... quizás tonta para uds., pero quizás no tanto para mi nivel de conocimientos y como digo quiero cuidar mi integridad física por ello no llego y pruebo 

Saludos!!


-----
Una consulta para los moderadores: tengo unas preguntas quizás mas tontas que estas sobre transformadores (quiero hacerme mi primer amplificador con wattaje superior al del lm386), la cosa es..... las hago luego en este mismo tema, o creo otro? Las demás son pequeñas consultas a las cuales no e podido responder con la información de la web, quizás por ser muy tontas; y no las coloco de inmediato ya que quiero solucionar esto primero y luego ver lo otro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2011)

Si ese era el transformador de una lámpara de escritorio, casi con seguridad empleaba el doble primario para aplicar 2 intensidades a la lámpara baja (entrada 220Vca) y alta (Entrada 185Vca), así que podrías emplearlo de ambas formas.
Conectando la entrada de 220Vca consigues menor tensión de salida y viceversa.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 6, 2011)

Para empezar, podrías haber mostrado una foto, ya que los transformadores de dicroicas (casi seguro que es uno de esos) son muy reconocibles. Bah, por lo menos para mi.

Esos transformadores suelen entregar 50W o quizá un poco más. Así que, no dudes que entrega cómodamente los 1,6 amperes que requerís para ese amplificador.

Pero lo primero, una/s foto/s. Aunque no lo creas necesario, lo son.

Otra cosa, no dijiste si estás usando un puente rectificador o lo conectaste así no más... 
La tensión que tenés en el "mechero" del auto es contínua, y la que obtenés a la salida del transformador es ALTERNA. Así que, ni se te ocurra conectarlo así nomas...

Esperamos tu respuesta.
Saludos.


----------



## thenot (Ene 6, 2011)

gracias por las respuestas!! ahora veo que no es "peligroso" conectar a 220 la linea de 185, que al no ser el mismo voltaje me daba "miedo" hacerlo..

Y a Tavo: si le agregue un puente de diodos (3 amperes cada diodo) y un condensador de 3300uf (serán valores muy bajos?). Entre esta noche y mañana (no estoy en casa en estos momentos) coloco imágenes del transformador.

Saludos!!

-------

Edit:
Agrego las imágenes del transformador y el puente rectificador. Probé conectándolo a 185 los 220 (no probé amperaje solo voltaje que llego a 14 volts y como el integrado del amplificador soporta 18 lo conecte igual, ademas esta dentro del rango de voltaje que entregan las batería de auto) y si se escucha mejor, pero no es el mismo sonido que obtengo, como que tuviese un poco de "ruido", sera que tendré que aumentar el valor capacitor? si es así, puedo ponerle otro en paralelo? es que me son bastante caros acá los de mayor valor y tendría que pedir a la capital (con traslado me sale mas barato que acá) y no tengo el tiempo para hacerlo ahora..
Bueno mas tarde haré bien todas las pruebas, y os comento como fue todo.

Saludos nuevamente!


----------



## thenot (Ene 11, 2011)

Bueno nadie me respondió a por que creo puse editar, pero bien ya solucione el problema, solo cambie el condensador del amplificador por uno mas alto y todo impeque!!, asi que muchas gracias a fogonazo y tavo 
Ahora dado que tengo otras consultas (como dije en el primer mensaje) las hago aquí mismo dado que también tienen que ver con transformadores y son mas bien consultas bobas, que por mas que leí en otros temas sobre transformadores de este mismo foro no pude sacármelas. Bueno acá las consultas (no se rian mucho si son muy bobas )

1) Cuando un amplificador dicen consume por ejemplo 4 amperes, y usa una fuente con tap central (osea con voltaje positivo y negativo) , los 4 amperes son por rama o en total??

2) Si un transformador con 2 secundarios de por ejemplo 12 volts y 2 amperes cada uno, y junto estos secundarios para obtener una fuente partida de 12+12 obtengo 4 amperes en total o solo 2 amperes?

3) Si tengo un transformador de 12 volts por 4 amperes y uso esta configuración:





obtengo 2 amperes en total (entre +VCC y -VCC) o sigo con 4 amperes ?? (Supongo que 2 por la ley de ohm)

Buenas estas preguntas van debido a que quiero hacerme un amplificador para mi pieza y cuento con varios nucleos y quiero armar el transformador, por que comprarlo me sale bastante salado. 

Saludos!!


----------

